# EDP Solar Energy - Has anyone got any experience of this



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

The link below takes you to the EDP Solar Energy home page.

www.edp.pt/particulares/servicos/solar-energy/

You can get an installation of PV panels only or PV panels and lithium batteries.
I expect the max will be 1.5kW.

EDP will do the set-up and all the wiring into your property and you pay via your existing billing method.

If you use their simulator you can get an idea of the costs, your estimated bill savings, and the duration of the repayment period.

Being in the Alentejo, I was thinking that this might be the least hassle way of getting a solar installation in a fully legal/compliant way - but obviously unlikely to be the cheapest way!

Just wondering if anyone has experience of using this or if you have any alternative better suggestions.

If I understand how this works (from an EDP business perspective) they are counting on you not using all your generated power throughout the day and sucking the excess back into the grid, without having to pay you for it. However, if you did use the power (say for water heating) then it could be beneficial for you 

Any thoughts?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

It really depends on what you are looking to achieve IMHO.
Do you want to make some money?
Do you want to reduce your bills?

We looked long and hard at an EDP system but for us at least it did not make sense as we wanted to produce and consume first before calling on the grid for a top up.

The payback periods quoted were highly optimistic to say the least. We ended up going the DGAG self generating route with a free standing system which does not contractually tie us to anyone. 

Hope that helps

Rob


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I read the EDP system as they supply and fit a system that produces under 20% of your consumption ie you still pay the rest. For the 20% solar set up you pay for 3 years in monthly amounts on top of your normal bill. You break even when these amounts coincide. Three panel cost was about 2k euro and the 20% saving was about 120 a year so all being well that's about 17 years. Part of the scheme is a commitment to reduce emissions and go more renewable and this is quite a neat solution and it also reduces the reliance on an infrastructure and the complaints about land use whilst giving EDP a partial payback.


----------



## jrjames (Dec 16, 2021)

I got an estimate for solar panel installation on my roof. Aside from the environmental benefits, what do you think about the financial aspects of this:

$34k up front cost
$21k cost after refunds and tax credits
14.5y to pay back cost, based on their estimates (average annual energy usage, projected energy production, etc.)

House is 18y old, roof 9y old. Plan to stay here for at least 20y more.

Would you do it?
Has anyone done it? Good/bad experiences?


----------



## jrjames (Dec 16, 2021)

jrjames said:


> I got an estimate for solar panel installation on my roof. Aside from the environmental benefits, what do you think about the financial aspects of this:
> 
> $34k up front cost
> $21k cost after refunds and tax credits
> ...


no response,


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

jrjames said:


> no response,


Would I do it? Definitely not at those prices

Solar Panels cost €100 to €200 each depending on their output - (newer panels are 300w or more output from each). There is an inverter to buy - anywhere between €1000 and €2000 dependent on brand and on whether you want to produce single-phase or three-phase power.
The cable to connect it all up is not low cost and you will need a stand for the panels if you are mounting them in the garden or a frame to fix them to the roof. Generating something like 3+kw (let's say with a dozen panels) should cost you under €5000 + labour costs if you buy carefully.

No need for expensive batteries, just use the power you produce during the day yourself, run your AC + your pool pump and or an immersion heater during the day and buy power at night for your TV and a few LED lights.

That should reduce your payback time to well under four years - which in my view is acceptable. Anything a lot more than that is not


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

jrjames said:


> I got an estimate for solar panel installation on my roof. Aside from the environmental benefits, what do you think about the financial aspects of this:
> 
> $34k up front cost
> $21k cost after refunds and tax credits
> ...


You do not say what the quote/estimate was for. Is that 27 x 500W panels with grid-tie micro inverters, a solar tracking system and a Tesla Powerwall (other Powerwalls exist)? For most people it's a matter of deciding approximately what you want and getting several quotes and modifying the requirements to get an acceptable system vs cost vs visual impact. Also allowing for what you may want in the future like supplying power to your electric bike/car


----------



## benstoreyr (12 mo ago)

MrBife said:


> Would I do it? Definitely not at those prices
> 
> Solar Panels cost €100 to €200 each depending on their output - (newer panels are 300w or more output from each). There is an inverter to buy - anywhere between €1000 and €2000 dependent on brand and on whether you want to produce single-phase or three-phase power.
> The cable to connect it all up is not low cost and you will need a stand for the panels if you are mounting them in the garden or a frame to fix them to the roof. Generating something like 3+kw (let's say with a dozen panels) should cost you under €5000 + labour costs if you buy carefully.
> ...


How much electricity do you use and how long have you paid back your solar panels? I for example consume 300-400 kW per month. How long does it take to pay off a solar panel?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I assume you mean 400 kWh (Kilowatt Hour) during any one month - very low consumption indeed. Are your EDP bills around €90 or less per month? Every kWh you generate and consume yourself is going to save you from having to pay those nice folks at the EDP 22 cents, so you can quickly work out for yourself your personal payback time.


----------



## benstoreyr (12 mo ago)

MrBife said:


> I assume you mean 400 kWh (Kilowatt Hour) during any one month - very low consumption indeed. Are your EDP bills around €90 or less per month? Every kWh you generate and consume yourself is going to save you from having to pay those nice folks at the EDP 22 cents, so you can quickly work out for yourself your personal payback time.


I've tried doing the math. And I get a very long payback period because of the low power consumption. That's why I asked. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Ditto, did the math a while ago too and it just wasn´t worth it. We also average 400 kWh a month (between 300 in summer and 500 in winter) thanks to a house with energy certificate A, so while I liked the idea of going full solar again it just didn´t make much sense financially ..... yet


----------



## benstoreyr (12 mo ago)

hktoportugal said:


> Ditto, did the math a while ago too and it just wasn´t worth it. We also average 400 kWh a month (between 300 in summer and 500 in winter) thanks to a house with energy certificate A, so while I liked the idea of going full solar again it just didn´t make much sense financially ..... yet


Thanks for sharing your advice!


----------

